# EEC code P0135



## JerseyDevil (Apr 18, 2004)

Hey Guys,
Just found this site and it's amazing. Cant believe all the help and info available here. Well I have a question and was hoping someone might be able to help. My '00 Maxima GLE just thru a code P0135. From what I've learned, it's the upstream HO2 sensor bank 1. I checked for battery voltage on all the of the O2 sensors and things were correct. Thus I'm assuming it's the sensor itself. Can someone please tell me where this particular sensor is located. IS it the one near the radiator or the one near the firewall? Also, any ideas/tips on swapping it out?


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

P0135 is the Front Oxygen Sensor Heater

Lew


----------

